# Project 2 hmpk x hmpk (siblings)



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Same as project 1. Just going all out to get that ONE nice fish. I will probably swap females. Working hard to increase all chances of the fish that stole my heart!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Ooooh beautiful pair! Youre gonna get some nice babies from this :-D


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Lol, I hope you're right. Let the journey begin in weeks from now. I feel the pair is not ready yet. Need to spice up their love life some more lol.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Lol good luck!
Is this an F2? Who were their parents, I love seeing how lines evolve lol


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Red dragon buttetflies.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Watch out for that rounded caudal on the male. Ideally it should have a D shape.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes, thank you for pointing that out. Straighter caudal edges were found on other siblings. We'll see if offsprings inherit any luck lol. I wish I had better fish to work with, but this is it. AB is low on good fish unfortunately.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Day 1. (6/20/2013)

It started out in the early morning after a well fed night dinner. The two got settled down. They been staring each other to death throughout that night, one would assume. Finally, in the morning, a nest was found. The male appears to be really 'in the mood'. The female, the same. The female was then released from her cell. The female flared back at the male as he opens his sexy gills. Suddenly, being the player that he was, he led her to his 'place'. Quickly, the virgin gave it up. They attempted several times, with the female shooting blanks. Finally after 10 times, there was evidence of 1 egg drop. As they continued for several times, the drops started to increase. They are so hardcore, as I am typing this, they are still 'going at it'. This concludes day 1 with a picture I snuck while they were too busy to care. Enjoy lol.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Day 2. (6/21/2013)


Previously from day 1, Lil'mama was hurting from embracement, and therefore, Pimp D. decided he was done with her; he chased her off, but could not nip her in time. She was hiding by the corner, and that is where I took my net, and scooped her out of there. The nest does not appear to be widely spread, but has many layers of clear circles. One can guesstimate there are approximately at the very least, 100 white dots, if not more. Pimp D. is taking very good care of the eggs. He is swimming around his turf like a G. Night is approaching, it is time to let him do his thing. This concludes day 2.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your pair is beautiful.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Day 3. (6/22/2013)

I was very busy today, but managed to take a quick snap shot of the tadpoles. 

This day started out well. The nest has been renovated by this night. Pimp D. looks very alert; He is cautiously aware of his surrounding. We have a stare down contest every time I peek into his hood (Of course, I win every time). He is a great father with the tadpoles. However, it seems though not all of them has hatch yet (will check temperature next time). His stomach seems the same, which indicates he probably hasn't been doing any culling himself. It was a very simple day today. Next update will be in a week or two or if anything goes wrong. This concludes day 3 with a picture below.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Your pair is beautiful.


Thank you for the kind words DQ. It's starting to get lonely on this thread, but not all too bad.


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

Squiggles!!

Best of luck! They are a really nice pair. If they happen to throw any long-tailed babies sign me up.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Riverotter said:


> Squiggles!!
> 
> Best of luck! They are a really nice pair. If they happen to throw any long-tailed babies sign me up.


If they don't, which I'm 99% sure, I will still sign you up buddy.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Day 5. (6/24/2013)

Male has been removed on day 4. There appears to be less than 50 fry's. Hard to work with this amount considering how many fry need to be culled. Will wait till pairs are ready again for respawning. Will probably cull the whole spawn depending on how many fry there actually are by the time the pair is ready for spawning again.


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

I don't understand? Why cull a small spawn? Isn't there just as likely to be that one fish you're looking for if you were to pull any random 50 fry from this pair?

And aren't small spawns easier to deal with?
I know a lot of folks pull out the biggest ones at a month and then cull the rest just so they don't have as many to deal with - you already don't have as many to deal with, so they won't be as crowded in the tank, not so much growth hormone, not so much competition for food, etc. All the reasons folks give for culling down to about 50 in a month or so.

Not trying to judge or anything. I'm just new at this and wondering about the reasoning.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

More fish, more choices. It's just a choice I choose. Lose 2 weeks and have more fish, or continue this spawn and have very few fish to choose from. From a 200 fry spawn, if you cull down to 50, that's okay. With 50 fish or less, well, you really don't have much to work with after you're done culling. I was being generous when I said less than 50; we're probably looking at 30? There's no right or wrong reason for culling. We'll see 2 weeks from now how things go.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

There will be no more of this spawn. The pair has been sold. Will update the spawn in the next week. Still considering culling the whole spawn. :frustrated:


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

I find it witty the way you described your fish's sex life. It reminds me of soft fishy-porn (I hope that's not too inappropriate)


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Lol fishy porn. I was trying to keep it interesting. Glad you sound like you enjoyed it lol.


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

You could write that stuff as a living! Maybe I'll write some fishy porn! PERFECT IDEA OH MY GOSH I'LL SEND SOME OF IT TO YOU TOMORROW!


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

LMAO. I don't think the Messiah approves of that. :tongue:


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

Any new pictures of these guys?


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Sir yes sir! I will update later today.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Okay, I'm back and finally had time to take a picture of some of the fry in the tank. Just came back from a happy emergency.  Here are the frys. 2 weeks and 3 days since hatched. Roughly about 30ish from my estimate. 4 had been witnessed dead and decaying in the tank. I suppose I will keep this spawn as the parents were sold. We'll see if this spawn gives me anything to work with.


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

Updates?


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Ah yes, I almost forgot this spawn lol. They are doing good, haven't grown much though. I will update with pictures next week or so when I do the cleaning. Thanks for reminding me hehe.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Update:
Spawn size is down to 20-ish fish. The biggest size is about a little over .5 inches. Picture updates coming soon.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Cant wait for pics :-D


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Well, you have to lol. They look just like every other fry Trilo. Clear white body and orange belly lol. No red colors yet it seems. It's definitely survival of the fittest, so they should be some strong active fish, even if they are not the prettiest lol.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

whatsupyall said:


> Well, you have to lol. They look just like every other fry Trilo. Clear white body and orange belly lol. No red colors yet it seems. It's definitely survival of the fittest, so they should be some strong active fish, even if they are not the prettiest lol.


Make them grow faster!! lol 
These guys are going to be awesome, I can sense it


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

It's unfortunate this spawn is so small. And these fish are growing awfully slow lol. Nothing I can do about it. I change the water, feed them more than they can eat, and now SBD symptoms showing lol. They repay me back by dirty water and slow growth lol. Shame on them


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Those spiteful little fish haha. Theyre doing it on purpose lol


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh well, frys will be frys, unless you make them French hehe. I'm now focused on a new pair. I been working with them for 2 weeks now, no luck. The female is stuck up. Have to give her some goat weed lol.


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

send me all those fishhh!


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

All in good time Vier. :BIGwinky:


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

8/2/2013
Here they are.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Aw geesh, their death was a dominoes effect. I only have 5 left from this spawn. They will be doing their grow out in a 32 oz cup now. Hope they live to adult.


----------

